# Hausautomation



## NBK (15 Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich möcht mein Haus mit einer Automation ausstatten. Zurzeit tendiere ich zur Beckhoff-Steuerung. Es sollen drei Verteilungen mit eigener Intelligenz errichtet werden. Im Haus die Hauptverteilung mit allen FI's, Zähler und Hauptsicherungen und dann eine Unterverteilung im Gartenhaus für Sauna und Gartenelektrik. Des Weiteren soll die Garage mit einer Unterverteilung ausgestettet werden, um die Lastelektrik und den Vorgarten zu regeln.
Diese drei Verteilungen sollen über LAN miteinander kommunizieren und mir alle Informationen in der Küche auf einen Touchpanel anzeigen.
Es sollen Regenwasserzisteren und Solaranlagen mit Sensorik betrieben werden. Dazu soll für den Garten eine Ambientenbeleuchtung mit automatischer intervall Auf- und Abdimmung einzelner Farbleuchten im Schwimmteich geregelt werden. 

Sind diese Wünsche mit einer Beckhoff-Steuerung umsetzbar? Oder kann mir jemand eine bessere Lösung vorschlagen?

Danke! Und Gruß


----------



## Andy258 (15 Juni 2008)

Klar ist dies mit einer Beckhoff-Steuerung umsetzbar. 
Andere Lösungen wären:
-EIB-Bus, wird vermutlich aus Kostengründen nicht in Frage kommen. Vorteil, man muss nur alle Komponenten „zusammenstecken“.
Über alle anderen Steuerungen wie, Beckhoff, Siemens, Wago, Phoenix, usw. lässt sich drüber streiten welche nun die Bessere ist. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man diejenige einsetzen, mit der man zurecht kommt, sprich Erfahrung hat. Vom Aufbau her bleibt es überall ziemlich gleich.


----------



## NBK (21 Juni 2008)

Ich wollte im ganzen Haus immer Steckdosen in 3er Anordnung in jeder Ecke von jedem Raum einplanen. Zu diesen Steckdosen wollte ich eine 5 adrige Leitung vom Schaltschrank hinlegen. Mit den 3 Hinleitungen in der 5 adrigen Leitung kann dann jede Steckdose einzelnd geschaltet werden. Ich habe mir dazu 1,5mm² NYY Leitung besorg, dieses soll direkt auf den Rohbetonfussboden unter der Estrichisolierung gelegt werden. Es kommen so zwar ne menge Leitungen zusammen aber es bietet auch die höchstmögliche Flexiblität im Haus. Zu den Tastern und Sensoren im Haus wollte ich CAT7 Datenleitung legen und per 24V betreiben. Zudem möchte ich dieses Kabel auch für die Netzwerk-Verlegung im Haus nutzen. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Abschiermung von CAT7 genügt, um es direkt neben NYY zu verlegen und ebenfalls mit über den Rohbeton zu legen eine Kreuzung der Leitungen lässt sich nicht vermeiden? Wie sieht es mit der Belastung der Leitungen aus, wenn zB. ein Nadelöhr wie eine Tür mit ca. 80 Leitungen durchführt werden. An dieser Stelle würde die Isolierung und der Estrich mehr oder weniger komplett auf den Leitungen Liegen. Wäre das ein Problem?

Gruß


----------



## nade (21 Juni 2008)

Also zum Verlegen. Da vor nicht allzulanger Zeit einen Bau mit EIB gemacht hatte, würde ich wenns noch mögkich ist möglich viel in FBY Rohr durch die Betondecke legen, wobei hier drauf zu achten ist nicht allzuviele Bündelungen zu bekommen, weil das die Statiker nicht gerne sehen.
Zum Querschnitt der sollte für die Verbraucher ausreichen. Also in Luxemburg ist da 2,5² vorgeschrieben, und Lichtstromkreise werden auch nur mit 1,5² und B10 A Automaten abgesichert.
Zur Verlegung auf Beton unter Estrich, ist ein Schutzrohr nicht unbedingt erforderlich, wird in dem ein oder anderen Fertighaus unter anderem nicht gemacht, was dementsprechend schoneinmal auch die Dicke bzw Breite erheblich einschränkt
Zu Kat7, das ist für "normalen" Gebrauch ohne Weiteres auch mit Stromleitungen mitführbar. Von Abitana, einem belgischen Netzwerksystem ist sogar mit Adaptern möglich die Leitungen auch als TV-Anschluss zu nutzen.
*edit*
Zudem muss es nicht unbedingt NYY sein, es tut auch NYM. NYY muss/Kann in der Rohdecke, also in den Beton verlegt werden, also ohne Schutzrohr.
Dicker verlegen als wie die Isolierung drauf kommt ist eh nichts, das gibt nacher Risse im Estrich. 15cm Aufbau ergeben ca 5-7 cm Estrich, und Rest ist dann für Leitungsführung frei. Zudem wird der Druck da relativ klein ausfallen, weil ja wie jede durchgehende Fläche wird auch da die Last verteilt, und durch bleiben in der Isolierung (Styropor/Schüttung) wird die zu erwartende Belastung auch großteils wieder abgefedert.
*/edit*
Und zu den Kreutzungen, nur vorher ein Konzept der Leitungsführung machen lassen sich z.B. bis auf einige wenige Kreutzungen diese vermeiden.
Zur Minimierung des Leitugngsaufkommens würde ich persönlich mit den Schnittstellenkonverter alle Sensorik/Taster/.. über EIB an WAGO/Beckhoff Klemmen verwenden, was durch Bussystem wie gesagt weniger Leitungen, aber auch durch entsprechende Ausnutzung von bis zu 8 Taster pro Busankopler in einer Schalterdose auch die Schalter"Batterien" entsprechend veringert.
Aber halt hier wieder der Preis, so ein "popliger" Schalter dann auf einmal 100€+ teuer...
Halt eben wie so alles eine Kostenfrage und Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## HDD (21 Juni 2008)

Hi,
schau Dir auch mal das hier an www.lcn.de das hat eine menge Vorteile!

HDD


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Juni 2008)

Ergänzung zu dem Beitrag von Nade:
Auch ich halte NYY (Erdkabel) für die beschriebene Verlegung für übertrieben. Das hat Nade sehr schön dargestellt. Ob du wirklich in jedem 3er-Steckdosen-Block ggf. 2 Schaltmöglichkeiten haben musst, das wirst du selbst beurteilen müssen. Ich würde hier eher auf ein 5x1,5 pro Raum setzen (außer vielleicht im WZ und Flur/TH) und die Steckdosen über Leerrohr (FBY) miteinandern verbinden (wie Vorschlag Nade).
Für den Anschluß von Lichtschaltern etc. halte ich auch eine CAT7-Datenleitung für überdimensioniert. Eine Telefonleitung (Y(St)Y 4x2x0,8mm würde es hier genauso tun (Abgeschirmt ist die auch).
Falls du wirklich auf der Technologie-Ebene arbeiten willst, so wäre es aus meiner Sicht auch sinnig ein oder mehrere Bediengeräte (Touch-Panels) mit einzuplanen. Dadurch lassen sich die funktionellen Möglichkeiten (vor allen Dingen bei Visualisierung und Steuerung) verbessern.
Ich denke, an die Heizkörper und Jalousien-Steuerung hast du schon gedacht ...? Hierzu auch additiv Licht- und Temperatursensoren vorsehen.

Die von HDD genannte Technologie von LCN wäre hier auch eine Alternative. Der Vorteil hier ist neben der wesentlich einfacheren Verdrahtung und der -Netzung außerdem, dass man aus dem Schalterprogramm die Bustaster einsetzen kann. Die Programmierung ist recht schnell zu erlernen und die Flexibilität ist auch recht hoch. 
Obwohl ich aber in der Vergangenheit mehrere (auch größere) Projekte damit realisiert habe, würde ich mich in meinem eigenen Haus doch für eine SPS entscheiden ...


Gruß
LL


----------



## NBK (21 Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Tips.

Ich habe von der NYY ca. 300m 5x1,5mm² und 100m 3x1,5mm² noch liegen. Ich möchte gerne wissen wie lang eine 5x1,5mm² Leitung im Fussboden sein darf, wenn ich sie mit 16A für ein 3er Steckdosenelement absichere. Ich habe die längste Leitungslänge vom Sicherungsschrank bis zur Steckdose mit ca. 25-30m gemessen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich sicher nicht jede 3er Steckdose mit einer eigenen 16A Sicherung ab, sonder es bekommt jede 3er Steckdose eine eigene 5x1,5mm² Zuleitung ohne Unterbrechung. Zwei 16A Sicherung werden für jeden Raum jeweils für Steckdosen und Licht eingesetzt. Für alle Sensoren und Taster im Haus, wollte ich eine 16A Sicherung vor einem Transformator schalten um dann damit die gesamte 24V Versorgung sicherstellen.


----------



## HDD (22 Juni 2008)

*Lcn*

Hi NBK,
genau hier liegen die Vorteile von LCN da ist in der NYM-Leitung ein Busdraht also hat man überall den Bus! Dann muss man nur noch entsprechende Schalterdosen setzen und man ist sehr sehr flexibel und braucht nicht mehrere Kilometer Leitung in einem Einfamilienhaus zuverlegen. Denn LCN hat auch UP Komponenten von denen man dann fast alles Schalten und walten kann.

HDD


----------



## Andy258 (22 Juni 2008)

Wie schon erwähnt, würde ich ebenfalls normale Telefonleitungen bzw. ähnliches verwenden, da die Abschirmung wie bei einer Cat. 7 Leitung hier keinen Sinn macht. 
Das Anfahren der dreifach Steckdosen finde ich für keine schlechte Idee. Zwecks Leitungslänge, wirst du bei einer Länge von 30m ein Problem bekommen. Der maximale Spannungsfall in % darf vom Zähler bis zum Verbraucher maximal 3% betragen. Desweiteren ist die maximale Strombelastbarkeit bzw. die Verlegeart zu beachten. Bei einer Absicherung von 16 A wirst du sicherlich nicht auf die vorgeschriebene Abschaltzeit kommen. NYY musst du in Stampfbeton verlegen. Ansonsten reicht eine NYM-Leitung.  Tipp: Wenn du Dehnungsfugen haben solltest verlege beim Übergang die Leitung in einem Schutzrohr, sonst kann es sein, dass in ein paar Jahren die Leitung gequetscht wird durch die Bewegung. 
Ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein Netzteil einsetzt, aber mit einer 16A Absicherung auf der Primärseite…
PS: Touchpanel sind eine schöne Sache


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Juni 2008)

@NBK:
Die von dir beschriebene Leitungslänge halte ich innerhalb eines EFH für einen normalen Wert. Wieviele Zweige du parallel legst hat keinen Einfluß auf das Verhalten der Sicherung.

@Andy:
Der Spannungsabfall vom Zähler zum Verbraucher ist hier nicht (direkt) das Problem. Um einen optimalen Leitungsschutz zu erreichen, sollte der 3,5fache Nennstrom des Automaten in der Leitung im Kurzschlussfall fliessen können. Entsprechend darf der Leitungswiderstand der Zuleitung einen Wert, der das verhindern würde, nicht überschreiten. Ich bin jetzt zu faul das auszurechnen, habe es aber so in Erinnerung, dass dafür die Grenze bei 40m liegt (Angabe ohne Gewähr).

@NBK:
Die Absicherung deiner 24V-Versorgung ist ein untergeordnetes Problem. Die Sicherung ist kein Geräteschutz, sondern ein Leitungsschutz. Du könntest also warscheinlich deine Stromversorgung auch noch mit (nur) 4A absichern ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Andy258 (22 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @NBK:
> Die von dir beschriebene Leitungslänge halte ich innerhalb eines EFH für einen normalen Wert. Wieviele Zweige du parallel legst hat keinen Einfluß auf das Verhalten der Sicherung.
> 
> @Andy:
> ...


 

Bei einem Leitungsschutzschalter Typ B beträgt der Bemessungsstrom das 3-5 fache. Ich muss somit von einem Kurzschlussstrom von 80 A ausgehn. Da der LS-Schalter nach mind. 0,4s abschalten muss muss ja auch der entsprechende Strom fließen können. Und das kann er auch nur wenn der Leitungsquerschnitt entsprechend gewählt worden ist.


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Juni 2008)

... hatte ich das nicht geschrieben ...?
Der Strom (und somit die Zeit) ergibt sich ja wie in meinem Beitrag genannt. Wie groß ist den der Widerstand einer Leitung 3x1,5mm² (Hin- und Rückweg) bei einer Länge von 30m ? Dann wissen wir, wieviel Strom fließt (z.B. bei 230V) und damit auch, ob der Automat noch korrekt auslößt oder nicht ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Juni 2008)

... ich habe es mal gerade nachgerechnet ...
die kritische Länge für den von Andy258 genannten Strom läge bei ca. 120m Zuleitungs-Länge (hin und zurück schon berücksichtigt) ...

30m sind also (wie ich schon sagte) gar kein Problem ...


----------



## nade (22 Juni 2008)

Andy, das mit der 16A Sicherung wird wohl auch eine Preisfrage sein, weil eben dieser Sicherungstyp günstiger ist, als eine 6A oder 10A.
Ach ja und noch ein Tip, weil NYY Hohlpreise hat, also der Kupferanteil extera berechnet wird, würde ich zuersteinmal das was im Außenbereich anfallen kann auf die Seite legen. Die 400m Gesammtkabellänge wirst sehen ist sehr schnell aufgebraucht. Bei ähnlichen Wegstrecken wie du sie hier beschreibst hatte ich auf einer Baustelle um die 1000m an NYM weg gehabt, und man hatte nichtmehr gesehn wo. Bei allem in Rohr verlegen kannst auch mal locker mit 500m aufwärts rechnen...
Ach ja und zuer Belastbarkeit, wird hier weniger die Leitungslänge etwas machen, weil 1,5² gute 70- 100m Leitungslänge nach VDE haben kann um den Kurzschlussstrom eines B 16 A Sicherungsautomaten noch zu erfüllen.
Schwieriger wird es da aber bei der Häufung der Leitungen, weil in Wärmegedämmten Wänden ist noch nichteinmal die Belastung weit über 13A, und in Beton oder auf Werkstoffen mit betonähnlichem Wärmeleitwert sinds bei Drehstrom, also 3 Belasteten Adern immerhin doch noch 16A.
Was aber wiederrum durch die Häufung an Leitungen bei 10 Leitungen schon weniger als die halbhohe Belastung ergeben darf, also nur noch etwas um die 8A.
Aus der Praxis raus wird dies aber nicht so eng gesehen und wann sind schon alle Leitungen voll belastet, das wirklich die Themperatur der Isolierung überschritten wird? Im normalen Hausgebrauch ehr nicht.
Also was besser mit 2,5mm² gezogen werden sollte wären "Sonderkreise" für z.B. Waschmaschine, Trockner, Geschirrspülmaschine, Mikrowelle, bei seperatem Backofen auch diese.
Weiterer Tip, Kühl und Gefriergeräte können wegen fest zugewiesener Steckdose auch ohne FI betrieben werden.
*edit* LArry hatte in der Zwichenzeit sogar berechnet, was ich "nur" aus der VDE rausgeguckt habe. Also einmal 0298-4 und 0100 Beiblat 5

**editedit**
Auslösestrom ist wie schon geschrieben bei Charakteristik B 3-5 fache bei C 8-10 fache des Nennstromes. Überlast ist 1,2-1,4 fache des Nennstroms bei beiden.


----------



## Andy258 (22 Juni 2008)

nade schrieb:


> Andy, das mit der 16A Sicherung wird wohl auch eine Preisfrage sein, weil eben dieser Sicherungstyp günstiger ist, als eine 6A oder 10A.
> Ach ja und noch ein Tip, weil NYY Hohlpreise hat, also der Kupferanteil extera berechnet wird, würde ich zuersteinmal das was im Außenbereich anfallen kann auf die Seite legen. Die 400m Gesammtkabellänge wirst sehen ist sehr schnell aufgebraucht. Bei ähnlichen Wegstrecken wie du sie hier beschreibst hatte ich auf einer Baustelle um die 1000m an NYM weg gehabt, und man hatte nichtmehr gesehn wo. Bei allem in Rohr verlegen kannst auch mal locker mit 500m aufwärts rechnen...
> Ach ja und zuer Belastbarkeit, wird hier weniger die Leitungslänge etwas machen, weil 1,5² gute 70- 100m Leitungslänge nach VDE haben kann um den Kurzschlussstrom eines B 16 A Sicherungsautomaten noch zu erfüllen.
> Schwieriger wird es da aber bei der Häufung der Leitungen, weil in Wärmegedämmten Wänden ist noch nichteinmal die Belastung weit über 13A, und in Beton oder auf Werkstoffen mit betonähnlichem Wärmeleitwert sinds bei Drehstrom, also 3 Belasteten Adern immerhin doch noch 16A.
> ...


 

Auf das mit der Häufung wollte ich raus. War nur von mir etwas blöd beschrieben, sorry
Das Ergebniss ist aber immerhin gleich. 2,5qmm²


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2008)

@Andy:
Weißt du, warum der Teufel seine Großmutter erschlagen hat ?



Andy258 schrieb:


> Das Anfahren der dreifach Steckdosen finde ich für keine schlechte Idee. Zwecks Leitungslänge, wirst du bei einer Länge von 30m ein Problem bekommen. Der maximale Spannungsfall in % darf vom Zähler bis zum Verbraucher maximal 3% betragen.


 
Das hast du einn paar Beiträge vorher geschrieben ...

Ach ja, er hatte sie erschlagen, weil sie keine Ausreden mehr hatte ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Andy258 (23 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Andy:
> Weißt du, warum der Teufel seine Großmutter erschlagen hat ?
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja ja ich weiß Ich gebe es ja zu es war falsch. Ich hatte noch was im Kopf dass bei nem 16er Automaten die Leitungslänge im Haus unter 20m liegt. Da viel mir spontanerweise der Spannungsfall ein. *vde*


----------



## PeterEF (23 Juni 2008)

Mir wird ganz komisch, wenn ich die diversen Tips hier lese.....

Vielleicht kann mal ein *qualifizierter* Mensch sagen, ob DIN 18015 nicht mehr gilt: 
max. 3% Spannungsabfall zwischen Zähler und Verbraucher, macht bei 230V~/16A und 1,5mm^2 eine Leitungslänge von max. 17m


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2008)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Mir wird ganz komisch, wenn ich die diversen Tips hier lese.....
> 
> Vielleicht kann mal ein *qualifizierter* Mensch sagen, ob DIN 18015 nicht mehr gilt:
> max. 3% Spannungsabfall zwischen Zähler und Verbraucher, macht bei 230V~/16A und 1,5mm^2 eine Leitungslänge von max. 17m


 
Hallo Peter,
deine Berechnung ist korrekt und deshalb kann logischerweise etwas mit der geannten DIN nicht stimmen. Ich habe schon einige EFH's und auch größere Sachen begleitet und ich wüßte nicht ein Objekt zu benennen, wo es möglich gewesen wäre (selbst bei Installationen auf gleicher Etage) immer unter 17m zu bleiben. Ich halte aus den genannten Gründen dies also für fragwürdig ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## IBFS (23 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> deine Berechnung ist korrekt und deshalb kann logischerweise etwas mit der geannten DIN nicht stimmen. Ich habe schon einige EFH's und auch größere Sachen begleitet und ich wüßte nicht ein Objekt zu benennen, wo es möglich gewesen wäre (selbst bei Installationen auf gleicher Etage) immer unter 17m zu bleiben. Ich halte aus den genannten Gründen dies also für fragwürdig ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL


 

@LL

...du bist so ein schlauer kerl, aber was du hier schreibst ist käse:

JEDER Elektromeister kennt die 17 Meter Regel! bzw. sollte sie kennen:

1,5 Quadrat / 16A ==> max.17 Meter

1,5 Quadrat / 10A ==> dann eben mehr

ansonsten 2,5 Quadrat legen

Welchen Grund soll es haben jeden popeligen Steckdosenkreis
mit 16 A abzusichern. Normalerweise im normalen Wohnbereich
Geschrirrspüler, Waschmaschine, Herd, Dampfgarer und Kochplatten
sowieso 2,5 Quadrat. Steckdosenkreise für Wasserkocher ggf. auch
16A/2,5 Quadrat (und letzteres sogar wenn weniger als 17 Meter)

Der Rest 10 Ampere, das reicht doch dicke.


Ach ja REDUKTIONSFAKTOREN bei KABELBÜNDEN und/oder ÜBERDECKUNG
ist hier noch garnicht dabei berüchsichtigt. 


Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> @LL
> 
> ...du bist so ein schlauer kerl, aber was du hier schreibst ist käse:
> 
> JEDER Elektromeister kennt die 17 Meter Regel! bzw. sollte sie kennen:


 
@IBFS:
... ich bin kein Elektromeister ... 
Und wenn es so ist, wie du sagst, was ich nicht widerlegen kann oder will, dann weiß ich mindestens 1 Dutzend Elektromeister und ein paar Planer (4), die das anscheinend auch nicht wissen (gewußt haben).

Wie dem auch sei ... Danke für das Feedback .. ich werde das mal recherchieren ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Andy258 (23 Juni 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> @LL
> 
> ...du bist so ein schlauer kerl, aber was du hier schreibst ist käse:
> 
> ...


 

Na schau an, dann war ja an meiner Aussage doch was dran...
Die VDE-Vorschrift gibts hundert pro, da sie vor kurzem in der Meisterprüfung dran war.
Man wird man hier verunsichert


----------



## nade (23 Juni 2008)

Mir ist eine 3% Klausel nur in der Zuleitung zum Zähler bekannt, aber zum Verbraucher? Und erst vor 4 Jahren den Meister gemacht. Da waren selbst in den Kalkulationen nur höhere Querschnitte bei anzunehmender höheren Belastung aufgekommen.
Wie bereits geschrieben, liegts mit 1,5² im Bereich der Ermessungssache, wobei hier halt die Häufung die meisten Schwierigkeiten macht.
Ich schätze mal da es hier um schaltbare Leistungen sich hndelt, wird sie eh nicht über 1KW rausgehen, wonach es wiederrum egal sein kann. Da macht noch nichteinmal der Häufungsfaktor groß was aus. Dann müßte mann auch noch den Gleichhzeitigkeitsfaktor berücksichtigen...


----------



## Andy258 (23 Juni 2008)

nade schrieb:


> Mir ist eine 3% Klausel nur in der Zuleitung zum Zähler bekannt, aber zum Verbraucher? Und erst vor 4 Jahren den Meister gemacht. Da waren selbst in den Kalkulationen nur höhere Querschnitte bei anzunehmender höheren Belastung aufgekommen.
> Wie bereits geschrieben, liegts mit 1,5² im Bereich der Ermessungssache, wobei hier halt die Häufung die meisten Schwierigkeiten macht.
> Ich schätze mal da es hier um schaltbare Leistungen sich hndelt, wird sie eh nicht über 1KW rausgehen, wonach es wiederrum egal sein kann. Da macht noch nichteinmal der Häufungsfaktor groß was aus. Dann müßte mann auch noch den Gleichhzeitigkeitsfaktor berücksichtigen...


 
Bis zum Zähler darf der Spannungsfall nur 0,5% betragen. Vom Zähler zum Verbraucher 3% und insgesamt max. 4%.
Also wenn alle Faktoren ungünstig sind (Temperatur, Verlegeart, Häufung) dann wird dadurch die Leitstung schon erheblich gesenkt.


----------



## PeterEF (24 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> deine Berechnung ist korrekt und deshalb kann logischerweise etwas mit der geannten DIN nicht stimmen. Ich habe schon einige EFH's und auch größere Sachen begleitet und ich wüßte nicht ein Objekt zu benennen, wo es möglich gewesen wäre (selbst bei Installationen auf gleicher Etage) immer unter 17m zu bleiben. Ich halte aus den genannten Gründen dies also für fragwürdig ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL


 
Typischer Fall von "... das muss richtig sein, weil wir das immer so machen....".

Wie sich gezeigt hat, sind auch hier aktive Meister der notwendigen Normen nicht immer mächtig. Zum Trost: eine kurze nicht repräsentative Umfrage unter vier mir bekannten Gesellen und Meistern hat gezeigt, das 50% auch keine Ahnung von dieser Thematik hatten.
Die allerdings blasen auch keinen Thread im sps-forum mit zweifelhaften Hinweisen auf, was ich sagen will: evt. ab und zu ein bissel mehr Zurückhaltung beim Tippen?


----------



## ich68 (24 Juni 2008)

Moin,

die Steckdosen ( Jede ) bitte mit NYM- J 3 x 2,5 anfahren. B16 Automaten im Schaltschrank je Stromkreis. Kann man zusammenfassen aber ist halt pro Stromkreis max 16 AH. Pro Dreier - Kombi würde ich eine Dose z.b. dimmbar machen. Kann man auch zusammenfassen oder einzeln ziehen. Beckhoff hat z.B. 
ein 600VA Dimmer im Sortiment für die z.B Stehleuchten, ohmsche Lasten ( Vorsicht bei Energiesparlampen oder VVG bzw .EVGs ) Das geht anders ( DALI oder 1-10V Schnittstelle )

Die Taster mit ganz normalen YstY anfahren und im Schrank dann auf eine 8 fach Eingangsklemme ( 35 Euro bei Beckhoff ) ....

Als Master, wenn das Geld da ist, ne CX 1020 mit CE oder XP. Dann kann man ja noch ganz tolle Spielereinen machen. 

Von der Variante mit den Einzeladern auf dem Boden unter der Trittschalldämmung würde ich absehen....besser in einem unbelasteten Bereich wie Decke / Wand. 

Bei so einer Installation muß man sich jedoch vorher überlegen wo es überhaupt Sinn macht zu Steuern.
Wichtig wird in Zukunft sicher Klimasteuerung also auch 
Verdunkelung, Heizung....also Wetterstation aufs Dach oder relevante Daten aus dem Netz. Da würde ich mal 
nen paar Ringe Leerrohr kaufen.....


----------



## NBK (24 Juni 2008)

Aber wenn ich höre, dass bei neuen herkömmlichen E-Installationen vom Sicherungsschrank bis in die Unterverteilung von jedem Raum eine 2,5mm² NYM Leitung verlegt wird und dann von dort aus mit 1,5mm² zu den 10-15 Steckdosen im ganzen Raum weiter verlegt wird, dann ist die 2,5mm² Leitung doch ebenfalls hoffnungslos überlastet. Wenn ich jetzt nur max. 3 Steckdosen mit einer eigenen 5x1,5mm² Leitung durchgängig, ohne Unterbrechung, bis zum Sicherungsschrank lege, ist das Verhältnis doch um einiges besser? Die Gesamtbelastung von jedem Raum geht ja nach wie vor über eine 16A-Sicherung und somit ist der gesamte Querschnitt für die gleiche Stromentnahme pro Sicherung bei 5 3er Steckdosen (15 Stk.) 
5 Zuleitungen x 1,5mm² por Leitung = 7,5mm² Zuleitung.

Gruß NBK


----------



## nade (24 Juni 2008)

Ah. Erstes was nicht wirklich klar war, ist das alle Steckdosen im Raum auf eine Sicherung kommen, aber halt seperat angefahren werden. 
Somit ist 3,6KW auf 15 Steckdosen aufgeteilt. Nebenbei wird hier wohl kaum pro Steckdosenkomnbi 736W aufgenommen, und das auch wenn nicht auf Dauer.
Des weiteren haben nicht alle Wege 30m+, sondern es betrifft nur die weitest entfernte Punkte im Haus. 10 Leitungen ( Häufung) halbieren den Leistungsfaktor was immernoch einer Leistung von 1766W entsprechen würde.
Bei momentan  558,67 €/100kg Kupfer (DEL-Notitz) macht das auf die Mengen, die da zusammen kommen könnt schon was aus.
Meine Empfehlung war auch mindest Empfohlene Ausführungen.
Oder Einfach nach Luxemburger Standart Steckdosen 2,5mm² und B16 abgesichert, und Lichtstromkreise in 1,5mm² aber dafür nur B10 abgesichert.
Wenn es sich um einen Neubau handelt, die Unterverteilungen Zentraler halten, oder wie bei nem Altbau nach Möglichkeit zentralen Platz raussuchen.
Evtl. da mal nach 2* 4-Reihigen Unterputzverteiler mit durchsichtiger Tür für in den Flur zu bauen  schauen....


----------



## Andy258 (24 Juni 2008)

NBK schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich höre, dass bei neuen herkömmlichen E-Installationen vom Sicherungsschrank bis in die Unterverteilung von jedem Raum eine 2,5mm² NYM Leitung verlegt wird und dann von dort aus mit 1,5mm² zu den 10-15 Steckdosen im ganzen Raum weiter verlegt wird, dann ist die 2,5mm² Leitung doch ebenfalls hoffnungslos überlastet. Wenn ich jetzt nur max. 3 Steckdosen mit einer eigenen 5x1,5mm² Leitung durchgängig, ohne Unterbrechung, bis zum Sicherungsschrank lege, ist das Verhältnis doch um einiges besser? Die Gesamtbelastung von jedem Raum geht ja nach wie vor über eine 16A-Sicherung und somit ist der gesamte Querschnitt für die gleiche Stromentnahme pro Sicherung bei 5 3er Steckdosen (15 Stk.)
> 5 Zuleitungen x 1,5mm² por Leitung = 7,5mm² Zuleitung.
> 
> Gruß NBK


 
Wo bitte wird den so eine Querschnittsverjüngung gemacht???


----------



## ich68 (25 Juni 2008)

Also, wenn du im Wohnzimmer ca. 10 Dreier -  Kombinationen verteilst und bei diesen zwei " normal " machst schlage ich für diese drei bis vier Stromkreise vor a 16 AH......sind also 3-4 mal NYM 3x 1,5, durchgeschliffen von Steckdose zu Steckdose. 

Für den geschalteten Rest kannst Du die Einzeladern nehmen NYM 1X 2,5 aber bitte im trittfesten Flexrohr bis max DN 16mm ( Wegen Estrich ) 

Bitte NICHT 5x1,5 zu den Kombinationen ziehen .....Du hast nur einen N ! !!! Also nix mit 3 x 16 Ah bei 5x1,5

Bastelmaterial bekommst Du bei mir......


----------



## nade (25 Juni 2008)

ich68 schrieb:


> Also, wenn du im Wohnzimmer ca. 10 Dreier -  Kombinationen verteilst und bei diesen zwei " normal " machst schlage ich für diese drei bis vier Stromkreise vor a 16 AH......sind also 3-4 mal NYM 3x 1,5, durchgeschliffen von Steckdose zu Steckdose.
> 
> Für den geschalteten Rest kannst Du die Einzeladern nehmen NYM 1X 2,5 aber bitte im trittfesten Flexrohr bis max DN 16mm ( Wegen Estrich )
> 
> ...


Ehm.. DN wurde zu M. und das ist KEIN problem bis M40 zu verlegfen, bei 15cm Estrichaufbau. Also M20 geht schon einiges durch, nur Duplex Datenleitungen NYM-J 5*2,5mm² nichtmehr, also M25. Und von größeren Querschnitten mal ganz abgesehn.
Ach ja die Aderleitung ist in starrer Ausführung NYA oder neu H07V-U
und H07V-K in flexibel.
NYM als Einzelader würde durch doppelte Isolierung eindeutig zu viel Platz verbraten, den man durch alles in Einzelader ziehn brauche könnte.


> Wo bitte wird den so eine Querschnittsverjüngung gemacht???


Zum Beispiel wenn eine Leitungslänge wegen Spannungsabfall in z.B. 4mm² gezogen werden muß, aber bekanntlich nehem "normale Schukosteckdosen" nur bis max 2,5mm² Drähte auf. dann wirds mit 16A abgesichert und fertig.

Zudem war es hier nur ein Rechenbeispiel, und sollt vielmehr die Paralellschaltung der Verbraucher auf die Gesammte länge verdeutlichen. Also das zu jeder Kombination da ziemlich gleiche Leitungslänge geht, also die Nutzbare last gesammt 3600W beträgt, was aber auch halt an einer einzigen Steckdose möglich wäre.
Was dazu kommt ist das 3 Steckdosen gerademal eine Zuleitung haben, die Häufung wegen einem 5tel der maximalen Last etwas kleiner geraten würde, und somit wieder der Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor noch mitgerechnet werden müßte.

Wie gesagt bau die Sache nach luxembuger Standart auf, und ruh ist.


----------



## Toddy80 (26 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren ob man zu einer Schalter-Steckdosen-Kombi ein Leerrohr legen kann, in dem dann später die Klingelleitung und die Stromleitung zusammen verlegt sind. Oder gibt es da vom VDE eine Vorschrift, die dies untersagt?

Gruß

Toddy


----------



## IBFS (26 Juni 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren ob man zu einer Schalter-Steckdosen-Kombi ein Leerrohr legen kann, in dem dann später die Klingelleitung und die Stromleitung zusammen verlegt sind. Oder gibt es da vom VDE eine Vorschrift, die dies untersagt?
> 
> ...


 

Nimm einfach grünes EIB-Kabel ( entspricht 4-adriger Klingelleitung).
Das kann man mit allem zusammen verlegen, weil es speziell isoliert ist.

Aber nur machen, wenn du KEIN EIB im Haus hast.

Nicht das dann die Klingel auf den EIB geschaltet wird 


Gruß


----------



## Andy258 (26 Juni 2008)

Also ich verstehe ja den ganzen Aufstand nicht wirklich. Bei uns im Betrieb ( Kraftwerk) wurden zu allen Steckdosen nur max. 2,5qmm² verlegt. Und diese Leitungslängen sind wohl in einem Wohnhaus kaum zu übertreffen. 
In der Industrie darfst du Steuer- und Stromleitungen nicht gemeinsam verlegen. Was du Zuhause machst, ist theoretisch völlig egal. 
Natürlich wenn du scheiße baust, wird dir die Versicherung nicht für den Schaden aufkommen!


----------



## Toddy80 (27 Juni 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> Nimm einfach grünes EIB-Kabel ( entspricht 4-adriger Klingelleitung).
> Das kann man mit allem zusammen verlegen, weil es speziell isoliert ist.
> 
> Gruß


 
Verstehe ich das richtig? Eine Klingelleitung darf ich damit nicht zusammen verlegen wegen der Isolierung? Was ist mit Netzwerkkabel? Die 4 Adern erscheinen wäre mir zu wenig (keine Reserve).

Gruß


----------



## IBFS (27 Juni 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig? Eine Klingelleitung darf ich damit nicht zusammen verlegen wegen der Isolierung? Was ist mit Netzwerkkabel? Die 4 Adern erscheinen wäre mir zu wenig (keine Reserve).
> 
> Gruß


 
Es hängt einzig und allein von der Art und der Dicke der Isolation ab.
Normale Klingelleitung würde "im Industriebereich" nicht gehen, da müßte
man sogar z.B. auf Kabeltrassen Zwischenbleche verwenden.

Für EIB-Kabel - da weiß ich es ganz sicher - da geht es ja garnicht anders 
als es zusammen mit dem NYM zu verlegen. Deshalb ist es stärker isoliert
und entsprechend geprüft. Bei Netzwerkkabel weiß ich zu wenig um dir
einen Tip geben zu können.


Gruß


----------



## Toddy80 (27 Juni 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> Es hängt einzig und allein von der Art und der Dicke der Isolation ab.
> Normale Klingelleitung würde "im Industriebereich" nicht gehen, da müßte
> man sogar z.B. auf Kabeltrassen Zwischenbleche verwenden.
> Gruß


 
Wir reden hier aber von einem privatem Haus - keine Industrie! 
Weitere option wäre denn wahrscheinlich die Klingeldrahtleitung nach oben zu ziehen und in der Wand zu verlegen und die 230V Leitungen nach unten und denn durch den Estrich. 

Mir geht es Hauptsächlich darum ob das von den Vorschriften erlaubt ist. Es geht doch aber, dass man eine Steckdosen-Schalter-Anordnung installiert in der die Schalter mit 24V versorgt werden und die Steckdosen mit 230V, oder?


----------



## Andy258 (27 Juni 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier aber von einem privatem Haus - keine Industrie!
> Weitere option wäre denn wahrscheinlich die Klingeldrahtleitung nach oben zu ziehen und in der Wand zu verlegen und die 230V Leitungen nach unten und denn durch den Estrich.
> 
> Mir geht es Hauptsächlich darum ob das von den Vorschriften erlaubt ist. Es geht doch aber, dass man eine Steckdosen-Schalter-Anordnung installiert in der die Schalter mit 24V versorgt werden und die Steckdosen mit 230V, oder?


 
Bei einem normalen Schalteranschluss kannst du ohne Probleme im privatem Haus deine 24V und 230V Leitungen zusammen verlegen. Es gibt Netzwerkkabel die eine solche Isolierung hätten doch ich sehe das für übertrieben. Bei analogen Werten würde ich aufpassen. Auf jeden Fall geschirmte Leitungen verwenden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juni 2008)

nach dem, wie meine Beiträge zerrissen worden sind, wo ich die 17m-Geschichte in Frage gestellt habe, wundere ich mich nun wirklich über das, was hier so zusammengeschrieben wird. Aber vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich nicht mehr so auf dem Laufenden. Als ich das mal gelernt habe, hat man das noch etwas anders gesehen (ich will jetzt mal nicht sagen, dass man dafür erschossen worden wäre ...).

Warscheinlich darf man heute nicht nur 2 verschienden Spannungen im gleichen Rohr verlegen, man darf sie warscheinlich auch in der gleichen Abzweigdose verklemmen und das gilt dann sicher auch für gleiche Potentiale von unterschiedlichen Sicherungen.

@Toddy:
Das mit der Schalter-Steckdosen-Anordnung ist sicher kein Problem, wenn du dafür sorgst, dass die Leitungen von dem Einen nicht durch die Schalterdose von dem Anderen gehen (und umgekehrt). Darüber hinaus würde ich auf die Dosen-Verschlüsse nicht herausbrechen ...
Aber warscheinlich ist das heute OK ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## PeterEF (27 Juni 2008)

Es ist völlig wurscht, ob das ein privates Haus ist oder nicht, die geltenden Normen für die Elektrik sind einzuhalten. 
Und nur ein vom Netzbetreiber zugelassener Installateur darf die Anlage errichten (Stichwort AVBEltV und TAB2000).....


----------



## NBK (27 Juni 2008)

Hallo, also ich habe mir jetzt 500m CAT7 Datenleitung gekauft und werde sie für Netzwerk und 24V Technik (sprich für die Taster und Sensoren) verlegen. Des Weiteren werde ich den Vorschlag von Toddy80 aufgreifen und die Leitungen zwischen Decke und Fußboden aufteilen. Wegen der Leitungslänge werden alle großen Stromabnehmer mit eigenen 2,5 mm² Zuleitung direkt verlegt und alle weiteren 3er Steckdosenkombinationen, wie bereits beschriben, mit eigenen 5 x 1,5 mm² Leitungen.

Gruß NBK


----------



## Toddy80 (1 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Isolierspannung CAT6 bzw. CAT7 Kabel hat? Die Angabe kann ich nicht finden.

Gruß


----------



## Andy258 (1 Juli 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Isolierspannung CAT6 bzw. CAT7 Kabel hat? Die Angabe kann ich nicht finden.
> 
> Gruß


 
Ein Kumpel (IT-Fachmann) meint es müsste bis 1 kV Spannungsfest sein.


----------



## Toddy80 (2 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bins nochmal. Mich lässt das mit der Leitung einfach nicht los. Habe mir nun mal die Fernmeldeleitung J-Y(St)Y angeschaut. Die hat eine Prüfspannung von 800V, das müsste ja reichen.

Gruß


----------



## Andy258 (2 Juli 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bins nochmal. Mich lässt das mit der Leitung einfach nicht los. Habe mir nun mal die Fernmeldeleitung J-Y(St)Y angeschaut. Die hat eine Prüfspannung von 800V, das müsste ja reichen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Klar reicht das! Du hast 230V gegen Erde und 400 zwischen den Außenleitern.


----------



## NBK (14 Juli 2008)

*neues Problem Schaltschrank*

Hallo Leute, ich bins nochmal und zwar mit einem neuen Problem. Ich möchte gerne einen großen Industrieschaltschrank für meine Hausinstallation verwenden. Gibt es da was zu beachten? Es soll alles in einem Schrank untergebracht werden. Vom Stromzähler, Sicherungen, Relais und Beckhoff-Steuerung bis zum Switch als LAN-Knotenpunkt und ich überlege die Telefonleitungen und SAT-Digitalleitungen ebenfalls dort zu schalten.

Gibt es dort etwas zu beachten?

Gruß
NBK


----------



## Andy258 (15 Juli 2008)

NBK schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich bins nochmal und zwar mit einem neuen Problem. Ich möchte gerne einen großen Industrieschaltschrank für meine Hausinstallation verwenden. Gibt es da was zu beachten? Es soll alles in einem Schrank untergebracht werden. Vom Stromzähler, Sicherungen, Relais und Beckhoff-Steuerung bis zum Switch als LAN-Knotenpunkt und ich überlege die Telefonleitungen und SAT-Digitalleitungen ebenfalls dort zu schalten.
> 
> Gibt es dort etwas zu beachten?
> 
> ...


 
Morgen,
ich kann dir nur einen zweitürigen Schaltschrank von Rittal empfehlen. 
Von deiner Vorstellung alles in einen Schrank zu „packen“ halte ich persönlich aber gar nichts. 
Der Grund ist zum einen der Platzmangel der dadurch entstehen könnte. Wenn du alles schön übersichtlich mit Klemmen, etc. aufbaust, wird dir nicht mehr recht viel Platz bleiben. (Spreche aus Erfahrung)
Des weiteren brauchst du z. B. für den Zähler ein extra abgetrenntes Modul. Ähnlich schaut es mit Telefon, etc. aus. Ich würd mir da lieber einen schmalen 19“ Schrank daneben stellen. Dort kannst du dann alle anderen Leitungen (Telefon, Netzwerk, Sat, usw.) reinziehen und gegebenenfalls Patchen. Somit hast du auch eine saubere Trennung zwischen Leistung und Datenleitungen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Juli 2008)

Vielleicht zu diesem Thema einfach mal die TAB 2000 be-äugeln ...


----------



## nade (15 Juli 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> ich kann dir nur einen zweitürigen Schaltschrank von Rittal empfehlen.
> Von deiner Vorstellung alles in einen Schrank zu „packen“ halte ich persönlich aber gar nichts.
> Der Grund ist zum einen der Platzmangel der dadurch entstehen könnte. Wenn du alles schön übersichtlich mit Klemmen, etc. aufbaust, wird dir nicht mehr recht viel Platz bleiben. (Spreche aus Erfahrung)
> Des weiteren brauchst du z. B. für den Zähler ein extra abgetrenntes Modul. Ähnlich schaut es mit Telefon, etc. aus. Ich würd mir da lieber einen schmalen 19“ Schrank daneben stellen. Dort kannst du dann alle anderen Leitungen (Telefon, Netzwerk, Sat, usw.) reinziehen und gegebenenfalls Patchen. Somit hast du auch eine saubere Trennung zwischen Leistung und Datenleitungen.


Also Zähler ist je nach TAB mindestens ein Schrank von etwa 900*400*190
Anschlussbereich, Klemmstein oder SLS-Schalter, Zählerfeld was bei elektronischem etwas kleiner ausfällt, Abgangsklemmstein.
Würde da auch sagen, 2-Türig, weil Zähler sollte in etwa Augenhöhe haben. Also je nach pingligem Monteur gleich mal etwa 1-1,20m auf die Breite des Feldes Verlust.
Vergiss auch Montageplatten, sondern nimm dir lieber das Ganze als Hutschienenvariante vor.
Reiehenklemmen, kannst du dir durch Einsatz von Wago oder Beckhoff sparen, für SAT und TEL zu Verkabeln aber wieder Montageplatten, mit etwas größerer Entfernung von der Schrankrückseite. Netzwerk am Besten ein eigener Schrank, weil die Hutschienensysteme beschissen zu verarbeiten sind. Abitana mit Modularsystem der letzte belgische Scheißdreck Hager Hutschienen Patchmodule auch mehr schlecht als recht.....


----------



## Andy258 (15 Juli 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Vielleicht zu diesem Thema einfach mal die TAB 2000 be-äugeln ...


 
Jedes EVU und Bundesland will es anders haben*vde*


----------

